

Google Presently Powerpoint Clone (based on Zenter) Could Be Days Away - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/14/google-presently-powerpoint-clone-could-be-days-away/

======
cstejerean
Apparently I missed the news in June that Google has acquired Zenter. I was
curious what will happen to Zenter when Google announced that they will
release a web based presentation software back in April. I'm glad things
worked out for Zenter. I know the amount wasn't disclosed but are there any
rumors about what the amount might have been?

~~~
mpc
I'll take a guess, just for fun.... maybe 5 to 10 million, since they were
acquired 6 months in and without a public version-1 out

------
aston
Writely. Presently. Get it?

PS: That name has been in the works since, as far as I can tell, Writely was
acquired.

------
forgotmylastone
If SVG had taken off in all browsers by now, PowerPoint would be toast.

------
german
There are pretty good competitors in that field, My startup is one of those
:P.

I will post a link in a couple of days to have some feedback from Y-Combinator
readers.

~~~
SwellJoe
Good luck. Zenter was pretty damned slick last time I saw it. With Googlebucks
behind it, you've got an uphill battle ahead of you.

